# January 2010 Giveaway.



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We are starting the new year with the orange handled trimmers everyone loves so much.

[attachment=0:7lxr7jhu]Hooftrimmers.gif[/attachment:7lxr7jhu]

As always simply reply to this post to automatically be entered to win.


----------



## CJ0702 (Jan 1, 2010)

Would love to win!


----------



## cdludwick (Aug 7, 2009)

Someday I'll win one these monthly giveaways!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I could use a new pair. Thanks!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in ... could use a new pair of those


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

yep, I'm in.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

These are the best. Thanks Rex for the fun giveaways.


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Please sign me up too!


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Please enter us in the drawing. It would be great to get the trimmer operator along with the prize! <g>


----------



## DawnnW (May 7, 2009)

Could Use a new pair!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

one day I'll win somethin!... one day...


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

me too please!


----------



## smwaldrip (May 6, 2009)

Hi and Happy New Year! Please enter me for this month, my boys will be *so* excited to get another hoof trim (not)....

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

Certainly could use a new pair.


----------



## Elizabeth Willett (Dec 13, 2009)

Please sign me up. I will probably need this soon.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Could find a spot for those.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

Our wet weather is raising havoc with the hooves. These would help.
Denise


----------



## Tuffy (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you and count me in


----------



## crazymtn99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes put me in on these, very handy.


----------



## Bowcrazy (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes i love this forum!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Count me in please.


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Rex, Joe and I would love to win a new pair of hoof trimmers. Thanks for a great Jan give away. alida


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Could always use a pair of clippers!

Thanks


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Could use a new pair - mine are getting pretty dull. Thanks again for another opportunity to win!!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I bet I could find room in the barn for some nifty new snippers.


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

These would be great! Thanks, Rex, for organizing these great giveaways!


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

count me i would love them


----------



## Leah R. (Oct 21, 2009)

Please put my name in for the drawing, I could use another pair. Thanks!


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Please count me in - I recently caught my son using the hoof trimmers on a woodworking project. He pointed out that at least he wasn't using my good sewing scissors!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

ME ME PICK ME


----------



## schmelzloretta (Dec 13, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure, put me in. Especially since someone missed placed mine recently. lol

Liza

---
Loren & Liza Stallsmith
Circle S Leather - http://Braintanner.com


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in.........


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Almost time for the drawing


----------



## lenallen (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm still using an older trimmer with green handle. Fine for spring. But it's time to update the hardware to the blaze orange season. Thanks, Rex.


----------



## ki6rvw (Jan 31, 2010)

PLease sign us up.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the hoof trimmers in the January give away is Bowcrazy!

Congratultions!!


----------

